# Marijuana Plots Found In Oregon



## LdyLunatic (Sep 17, 2006)

Oregon
16 Sep 2006



by David Callender, 
Dane County Sheriff's deputies reported destroying two plots of marijuana in the town of Oregon on Friday. 

One plot, located along Locust Grove Road, contained what officials described as 45 "very tall and healthy plants," while the second along Union Road contained 31 "tall and healthy plants." 

Authorities said it appeared someone had been caring for the plants and harvesting them during various stages of growth, adding that cornfields are often used to provide cover for the tall plants. 

Diesel theft: A truck driver from Mondovi is scheduled to make a court appearance Monday in Dane County Criminal Court to face charges that he stole $30,000 in diesel fuel from the Windsor Truck Wash in 2004 and 2005. 

Ricky D. Hayden, 45, faces a single count of felony theft in the case and could face a fine of $25,000 and up to 10 years in prison if convicted. 

According to the criminal complaint filed Friday an employee of the company, Roderick Bott, noticed in July 2004 that there were shortages occurring on diesel pump No. 4 at the diesel facility, located near the intersection of Interstate 39-90-94 and Highway 19 north of Madison. 

Bott had the storage tanks checked to make sure a leakage wasn't responsible for the shortages. When that turned out not to be the case, he had the pumps checked. The company which checked the pumps discovered that pump No. 4 had been tampered with in such a way that it could be activated by a credit card. After pumping a small amount of fuel, the user could open a panel and disconnect the pulsar, allowing the diesel to continue to flow without registering the amount or price of fuel. 

Bott then made a careful study of logs kept on the shortages and records of credit card payments and discovered almost all of the shortages occurred when one of two cards issued to Hayden were being used. 

A security camera also caught Hayden using the pump on April 18, 2005, when there was a shortage of 188 gallons of fuel. The total shortage calculated by Bott 17,753 gallons, which he valued at approximately $30,000.


----------

